# Grazia seeks women who feel exploited/ripped off by IVF experience



## Polly D (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi there, 
I'm writing a piece for Grazia about the pitfalls of IVF, and I'm looking to talk to women aged 25-45 who've been through treatment but feel they were ripped off or exploited by it in some way - e.g., they feel their chances of conceiving were exaggerated, they had to go into debt to pay for it etc. 
I'd need a quick chat by phone with people and can give a full read-back of the piece before publication. I'm hoping the piece will raise awareness of the fact that IVF doesn't work for everyone, and that some people can be left feeling very upset about the experience they've had. 
Thank you, 
Polly


----------

